# Advantages and disadvantages of GH/IGF-I combination treatment



## basskiller (Jul 9, 2014)

*Advantages and disadvantages of GH/IGF-I combination treatment*
Growth hormone (GH) is the primary regulator of insulin-like growth factor-I (IGF-I) production in a wide variety of tissues. There is much overlap in the endocrine, metabolic and anabolic effects of GH and IGF-I but both hormones have divergent effects on glucose metabolism, insulin sensitivity and differentiation of prechondrocytes. 
*Theoretically combined administration of GH and IGF-I may be more effective than GH alone or IGF-I alone*. 

Arguments in favor for this are:
1) Clearance of IGF-I may be markedly altered by the co-administration of GH and this will provide sustained actions of IGF-I. 
2) Higher serum IGF-I levels are achieved with a combination treatment of GH and IGF-I than with GH treatment alone or IGF-I alone. In addition, combination therapy may have additive or synergistic effects. 
3) The combination GH and IGF-I counteracts disadvantageous effects on glucose metabolism of either GH alone or IGF-I alone. 
4) GH may exert direct actions on tissues independently from IGF-I. 
5) Combination of GH and IGF-I may be more effective in improving tissue IGF-I levels. The combination therapy of GH and IGF-I might be beneficial in growth retardation, in certain specific subgroups of critically ill or catabolic patients and in the treatment of GH-deficient subjects with the metabolic syndrome and/or manifest diabetes. 

It is at present unknown whether an optimal balance between safety and efficacy can be achieved with the combination therapy of GH and IGF-I, since this combination has been evaluated in only a small number of patient populations and in studies of a relatively short duration. 
In addition, a disadvantage may be the financial costs of combination therapy of GH and IGF-I.

 In conclusion, there are many reasons for believing that administration of the combination therapy of GH and IGF-I could have advantages above GH alone or IGF-I alone. However, determination of whether co-administration of GH and IGF-I indeed is superior to either agent alone awaits further study.

J. A. M. J. L. Janssen


----------



## psychowhite (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for posting this bk!

www.levram.us


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 9, 2014)

i have ran both at the same time and i got crazy results.i like to run hgh, igf and peptides so that i can run lower doses of all and get great results at a cheaper price.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 10, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i have ran both at the same time and i got crazy results.i like to run hgh, igf and peptides so that i can run lower doses of all and get great results at a cheaper price.


Ya,this is what I am thinking,IGF-1 and GHRP-2 or 6 and see what it lends for results,also cut back on my gear and add this.


----------



## Dannie (Aug 10, 2014)

Good read thanks for posting. 
The AA is a in the post, currently saving up for a couple of more vials of IGF1 LR3.


----------

